# Tuning out a twang in the bow



## Gybe (Oct 3, 2014)

So the bow in question is as follows:

Hoyt Prodigy RX (25" RH)
MK Veracity Limbs (Formula, Long) 40#
31" Draw length with 47# OTF
Brace Height currently at 8.75"

As far as I know removing the twang should just be a matter of adjusting the Brace height to ensure the arrow is leaving the string correctly and not 'plucking' as it goes. The problem I seem to have is that even up to 9.5" Brace height the twang remains. It's significantly reduced at 9.5" BH but it seems to be more to do with the extra tension in the string dampening down the twang quicker, also at this BH the string is over 2" out of the groove on the limbs and I'm not sure if this is ideal or not. Certainly anything lower than 8.25" is out as the bow just sounds awful.

The bow is on plane also and bareshafts are grouping with fletched, this is just the last step of the tune and it's bugging the crap outta me! I've not added limb savers as of yet as I'd like to get this tuned out first, rather than trying to cover it up.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

It may be many things that need adjustment, or it maybe as simple as adding a few strands to the string. Also some bows are just more noisy than others.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

check if the adjustment dowels are flat with the limbs.

- to fix this string your bow with the dowels able to rotate freely, then when strung, tighten the lockscrews on the sides

string hitting outside grooves

- apply some powder (chalk or something) to the ends of the limbs, where the groove ends, and shoot a few arrows, if you see marks on the limbs going past the limb grooves, that will cause a loud twang.

lower tiller, or rather 'improve tiller' so that the limbs will arrive at the same time. a tiller of 1~3mm or 1/32"~1/8" worked for me.

make sure you're getting clearance

try shorter end servings
thicker string

lots of stuff to try, hop one of these will work


----------



## Gybe (Oct 3, 2014)

That's plenty to start with thanks damiaan, it'll be interesting to see if the string is landing outside of the groove and getting to play with the new pocket adjustments. Gotta love a quiet bow!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Lots of times a different string 'B' can be significantly quieter than string 'A'. You might put that on your list of things to try.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

You don't tell us what kind of string or strand count.

over twisting the string in order to get the BH up that high will also make it quieter because it now has twists to "stretch" against. 

without hearing the bow, it's hard to tell what is causing your "twang". string/nock release is a pretty specific sound. A loud bow can be a whole lot of other things. 

Formula system bows tend to like a lower BH.. so the rule many of us use, being that the BH is usually best at the higher range, does not always hold true with formula bows. 

Another thing, if the string ends are not "flat" or have the twists well under the serving that could cause the string to not "drop" into the string groove on the limbs.

DC


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

You sure you checked your bow for loose parts?


----------



## Gybe (Oct 3, 2014)

ok this should be interesting, here's what the bow currently sounds like:

https://soundcloud.com/user-708870133/bow-sound/s-lK6aq

It kind of sounds like a plucked guitar string after the shot.

The string is an 18 strand 8125G with serving to match Beiter No 2 nocks (can't remember thickness) 

So far I've just made sure the dowels are flat against the limbs and went through -2mm to +6mm in tiller, there's extra vibration when I'm more than ~1mm of neutral tiller, will be doing talc tests tomorrow. I've got a 22 strand string aswell to test.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

That is not string/nock release noise. That's after the shot vibration of either the string or the limbs. I would take that back down to the bottom of the recommended BH and start over. go up about 2-4 twists and shooot.. then 2-4 twists and shoot again.. etc..

If the limbs are over curved (pre stressed) when at rest they will vibrate more.. The main part of the limbs (area between tip recurve and limb pocket) should not have a huge amount of curve when the bow is strung. (there should be a sort of flatter area)


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

any progress on this one?


----------



## Gybe (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, the top dowel wasn't flat against the top limb when strung, this seemed to be the source of the awful noise once the brace height dropped below 8.25". Once fixed I was able to start from 8" brace and work up, just over 8.25" seemed to be the quietest, the string reverb/twang is totally gone now.

The bow isn't as quiet as I'd like it to be but this seems to be the best tune I can get out of it right now, so I guess it's just one of those bow configurations that will be somewhat noisy regardless.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

